# Safety doesn't work



## tranch (Feb 19, 2006)

My Tomcat, Model 3032, needed a thorough cleaning, so I field stripped it, like I've done many times before, but this time I decided to remove the grips so I could clean the frame.

While cleaning the gun it slipped out of my hands and fell onto the table. It only fell about 6 inches and onto my cleaning pad, but the safety lever fell out and the hammer fell forward. I managed to get the safety lever back in, but when I reassembeled gun, the safety wouldn't work. I looked in my manual to see if there was something I could do to fix this, but found that it says "specifically" to not let the hammer fall when the slide or grips are removed. What have I done? How do I repair this or should I just take it to a gunsmith? :?:


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never taken my grips off but rumor has it that there is a small spring in there that has a bad habit of sailing across the room when you take the grips off. I've heard that you are supposed to loosen the grips, put the pistol into a large Zip Lock bag, then finish removing the grips. When the spring pops it will then stay inside the bag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a Taurus PT22. I had it for years, and periodically, I would remove the grips to oil and clean under that area. 1x, I did something and knocked a pin loose. A spring came out, and no matter what I did, I could not put the piece back. I almost needed 3 hands to do the job, and my wife's hands weren't strong enough for me to accomplish the goal.

I finally sent the gun into Taurus, w/ all the parts, and I asked for them to reassemble it for me. U may have to do the same.

Of course, this was before U had to pay a small fortune in shipping to send a gun someplace.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

People get to be really good friends with your dealer . If you need a pistol sent back to factory He can ship USPO and real cheap for you. enclose information as to where ship when fixed and UPS man delivered to my door. This what I did when I shipped thar Para Back. My Taurus is being sent back same way. course I just bought that.


----------



## tranch (Feb 19, 2006)

That's just what I did. I went to Gander Mountain, a Beretta Approved Repair Facility, and dropped the gun off. The gunsmith said he could see a couple springs that had come off their posts and a pin or two that has slipped loose. I just left it there for him to fix it. Guess I won't take those grips off again!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U should take them off occassionally, in order to clean there - but I guess ya gotta be more careful


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Lesson learned! Wish I could say that I've never done anything like that, but I guess we all have...
When you pick up your pistol, try and pick the guys brain as to what he had to do to fix it. He will probably be happy to tell you, then you'll know what to look out for the next time...


----------

